# White bumps in lop's ear



## Annya (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello all! First time posting here. I'm just very worried about my male lop. He has this large white bumps on his ear and I have been googling it for a long time and can't find any information  We will take him to the vet of course but I'm just very worried right now! Does anyone have any insight into what this might be? Thank you for taking the time to read this. 



















IMG_9578



__ Annya
__ Apr 25, 2019


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm sorry, I really have no idea what could cause that. If you don't get an answer by tomorrow morning, you might try PMing JBun directly in case she overlooks this thread the next time she's online. JBun is our health and wellness moderator and is extremely knowledgeable about darn near everything!


----------



## JBun (Apr 26, 2019)

Maybe cysts. Not sure, but it doesn't match up with any critical rabbit skin disease that I can think of. So it's not something I would worry too much about until seeing the vet and they can check it out.


----------



## Annya (Apr 27, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> I'm sorry, I really have no idea what could cause that. If you don't get an answer by tomorrow morning, you might try PMing JBun directly in case she overlooks this thread the next time she's online. JBun is our health and wellness moderator and is extremely knowledgeable about darn near everything!




Thank you SO much for taking the time to write me back!!! She replied to me and very grateful to have knowledgeable rabbit owners here to turn to when I have to wait for a vet appointment. Puts my mind at ease a little bit when it’s something I’ve never seen before!


----------



## Annya (Apr 27, 2019)

JBun said:


> Maybe cysts. Not sure, but it doesn't match up with any critical rabbit skin disease that I can think of. So it's not something I would worry too much about until seeing the vet and they can check it out.



Thank you so much for giving me an idea of what it could mean! It’s worrisome to see such large spots when he has been perfectly healthy for 5 years (other than 1 minor case of GI stasis). Hopefully it’s nothing too serious. My appointment is Monday so I’m happy to hear that you think it’s nothing urgent. Thanks again for your fast reply!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 27, 2019)

I agree that it could be cysts... and doesn't look like anything urgent. The possibility that comes to mind is some sort of burrowing pest (something similar to chiggers), especially if he's been outside... though usually with something external that gets in/under the skin, you'd expect to see some degree of redness/swelling. How quickly did they appear? That's info that might help the vet...


----------



## SableSteel (Apr 28, 2019)

I see this in lops quite often. I don't know what causes it, but it doesn't seem to contribute to any problems for them.


----------

